# carphuntertreffen 2011



## Carphunter2401 (29. Januar 2011)

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/5608/treffen.png*leider gibts beim einstellen vom neuen flyer probleme

hier das neue datum 29.04-1.05.*


 [FONT=&quot]Texst vom Eigentühmer

*plumsklo ist vorhanden, Prinzipiel gilt die Regel der Vernunft. Boote usw sind dann kein Problem. Zelt sind nur auf der Wiese erlaubt der rest brolly. Der see hat rund 5 ha.*

Auserdem haben wir eine offene Holzhütte mit ner Bank und Tisch drunter . Da hocken wir immer beim Grillen usw. Auserdem haben wir nen großen Grill der locker für 15- 20 Leute reicht. Kohle solltet ihr vieleicht mit bringen. Auserdem haben wir 5 Stege auf denen je 2 Leute fischen können. 

Fische sind von allen was drinnen. 
Wir haben monster Barsche (50-60cm) sind aber schwierig zu fangen. 
Einen guten Hecht bestand. 
Einen super Zander bestand.
Paar Forellen sind auch drinnen. 
*Karpfen** sind genug drinnen ca 200 Zeiler und Fulliscales alleine.
Die sind allerdings alle so bis 6 kg. Die größsten Karpfen sind so um die 20- 24 Kg. Es sind auch jede menge Karpfen zwischen 10- 17kg drinnen. Auserdem haben wir fette Grasser bis 25 Kg.*[/FONT]















*angemeldet ist:*

sicher:

IcE_T_RuLeZ_

AK74

Allround-Angler

Red Twister 

Markus3940
s
& S Carphunter

dieter

omit

flitzpfeife

carphunter2401

pfefferladen

Anaconda1983

*Flacho*

*neo_08*



nicht sicher, noch keine antwort:



M_B_89

*teddy88


wer hat ein t-shirt bestellt

* Flacho 

pfefferladen



  carphunter2401

IcE_T_RuLeZ_


*neo_08

*dieter

omit


*so mach mal ne kleine liste wer alles mit bringen würde. *

einfach hier in therad schreiben, und ich füge es ein

*carphunter2401 bringt  mit :*
-10-15kg grill kohle
-nen kasten bier fürs kennen lernen , 
-schlauchboot,
-zelt fals jemand keines hat

*Flacho* bringt mit:

- ein extra Bivvy, mit Winterskin wenn gewünscht  
- 10kg Grillkohle
- einen 12" Dutch Oven
- eine extra Liege (ist aber schon reserviert für pfefferladen)

Fleisch kann ich in guter Qualität in der Metro kaufen. Wenn also interesse besteht kann ich uns da eindecken. Zumindest für den Grillabend. Da kann man für 10 euro fast 3kg Schweinenacken kaufen. Nur noch in Scheiben schneiden, würzen und ab auf den Grill. Auch Rindfleisch ist gut und günstig.

*Allround-Angler:*
-2 Kästen Wasser
-Küchenrollen 
-Schlauchboot (Billigboot ausm Supermarkt als Notnagel)
-Strandmuschel (eher als Regenschutz als ein Ersatz für ein Zelt)
-Luftmatratze (als Ersatz für Liege)


----------



## atsm123 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

ich muss umziehen ,


----------



## Allround-Angler (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hätte, wenn es zeitlich paßt, auch Interesse, eventuell dann nicht die vollen drei Tage.
Hau doch einfach mal ein Datum (Wochenende) rein, verschieben kann man es zur Not später immer noch.
Wenn Grillen angesagt ist, kann ja jeder sein Zeug in einer Kühlbox mitbringen. Am letzten Tag wäre auch ein Pizza-Asia-Servive, etc. möglich, je nach Temperatur.


----------



## Markus3940 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Moing #h,

wenn ich mehr Datais habe, wäre es für mich auch interessant.
Würde auch noch Leute mitbringen.
Wegen Sachen mitbringen, bin ich gerne bereit, jedoch muss ich das von der Entfernung abhängig machen, da es wenig Sinn macht mit der Biertischgarnitur auf dem Anhänger 300km zu fahren.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



> ich muss umziehen ,


Als ich das gelesen hatte dacht ich das Gleiche 
Aber wir können auch genau das Gleiche hier in Brandenburg machen ! 
Ich denke das einige Andere auch da mit machen würden.


----------



## minne6 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ihr Süddeutschen denkt auch nur an euch oder ;-) Wie wäre es denn mal mit Mitte-Deutschland. Ich denke, dann würden sich auch mehrere melden..nur mal son kleiner Vorschlag.
Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Red Twister (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

Also ich wäre mit dabei.
Ich hänge mich dann an Markus3940 seine Fersen.

Der See sollte natürlich Karpfenangler-Freundlich sein

Gruß Stefan


----------



## BARSCH123 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hey,

Also ich hätte auch interesse, ich melde mich dann mal in klammern an den es sind immerhin schlappe 3 stunden fahrt...

Grillfleisch und sonstiges könnte ich dann auch im geregelten mase besorgen.

Ich würde dann mit meinem Vater anreisen #6

Abber wie gesagt noch keine feste zusage..


Tl


----------



## Red Twister (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus

@ Carphunter2401

Also wir sind und waren viel unterwegs und da kamen schon so einige Anfeindungen den Karpfenanglern entgegen.

Bei uns im Verein gab es schon so einige Angelrtreffen, aber seit diesem Jahr wurden die Vorschriften auf einmal geändert. (Vorstandswechsel)
Somit wird es bei uns auch so langsam schlecht mit Angeltreffen!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## snorreausflake (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> also bis jetzt gabs  noch nie proobleme zwecks gewässern , wir waren immer an diesem see.
> 
> http://www.zielfinger-angelseen.de/galerie.html


Ich würde wegen dem Nachtangeln aber lieber auf ein anders Bundesland ausweichen!
Hat vielleicht schon zweimal geklappt abermir wär das mit ner großen Gruppe an nem öffentlichen und unbekanntem Gewässer viel zu heikel|bigeyes


----------



## Red Twister (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

An die Seen bei Zielfingen wollte ich schon mal mit einem Kumpel.
Sieht natürlich recht interessant dort aus!

Und in welcher Gegend wäre dein Gewässer wo du jetzt dran bist?

Ich kenne leider nur gute Gewässer für Treffen in der Gegend um Leipzig (Altenburger Land)


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hab auf Wunsch mal ne Umfrage zum Termin reingebastelt. Ihr könnt mehrere Termine auswählen.


----------



## Fassl (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Also wenn günter und martin fahren bin ich auch dabei
aber der 3termin geht nicht bei mir da ist bei uns anfischen da hab ich schon ne woche urlaub und bin schon fix am wasser


----------



## Markus3940 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Moing, 
Was haltet ihr davon, wenn man sich dann auf den ersten Termin einigt?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hi markus das dachte ich mir grad auch, die jungs muss man einfach kennen lernen 

so hier mal  fassl beim live drill 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llVyrhN8B4g


----------



## S.Lorenzen (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hmm!  Schade, ich wäre gerne dabei! Ist mir aber bisschen zu weit weg, für mich als nordlicht =)


----------



## Midnightbash (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hallo Jungs,
ich würde gerne Teilnehmen gibt nur ein Problem ich müsste 7 stunden fahren und bin erst 16 und mich kann keiner bringen  Ich muss also noch ein paar Jahre warten  werde aber auf jeden Fall die nächsten Jahre teilnehmen 
MFG Christian


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Midnightbash@  wo wohnst du den ungefähr ?? veleicht kommt ein intresierter bordy aus der nähe


----------



## Markus3940 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Eine Art Banner ist kein Problem, 
Da zaubern wir schon was. 
Wegen Termin, ist es aber über Ostern bei mir schlecht, sind da bei Bekannten unterwegs.


----------



## Markus3940 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Das sind wir auch ungefähr unterwegs.


----------



## S & S Carphunter (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin der Dritte im Bunde.
Auf gut deutsch gesagt schließe ich mich Markus3940 und Red Twister an.

Wann das Treffen statt findet ist mir egal!
Die Zeit nehme ich mir einfach!


Gruß Stephan


----------



## Midnightbash (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ich wohne in Leer ( Ostfriesland ) das ist schon eine lange Strecke zu euch. Vielleicht komt einer von hier aber ich muss dann auch gucken weil über Ostern ist immer sehr schlecht da meine Schwester auch Konfirmation und Geburtstag und ich selber habe ja auch Schule und mache dieses Jahr meinen Abschluss. Ich denke ich lasse das dieses Jahr und werde dann die nächsten Jahre teilnehmen wenn ich selber auch ein Auto habe. Dann könnte ich auch noch einen Freund mitnehmen. Mal sehen das wird schon noch klappen #6
MFG Christian


----------



## Midnightbash (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ich könnte mal versuchen das ich für das nächste oder übernächste Jahr ein treffen hier Plane wenn unser Verein das erlaubt. Und sonst muss ich an einen Privatsee ausweichen. Ich werde mich mal schlau machen und gucken was ich so rausbekomme und was vielleicht bei uns möglich ist. Wäre ja mal eine gute Sache wenn mal ein Treffen im Norden stattfinden könnte. Aber ich informiere mich erstmal beim Vorstand und schau was die dazu sagen. 
MFG Christian


----------



## Midnightbash (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ja mal gucken wäre ja mal ganz gut vlt könntet ihr dann ja mal zu uns kommen wenn ich ein Gewässer finde und das soweit hinkriege
Mfg christian


----------



## Red Twister (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

Bin zwar nicht Markus3940, aber kann dir auch sagen wo wir her kommen.
Weiden in der Oberpfalz. Als Richtung Tschechien. Sind ca 290 km


Gruß Stefan


----------



## allgäucarp (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus Ronny,

hab gerade mit Martin telefoniert. Wir wären auch dabei, geht aber nur 15. - 17.4., über Ostern ist eher schlecht und 1. Mai ist am Hopfensee anfischen.
Ich würde wieder Boot und Echolot mitbringen. Pavilion, Biertische und Grill könnte ich auch mitbringen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

des wäre top wen ihr alle 3 mit dabei wert 

grill u.s.w ist vorhanden, denke das mit dem datum beckommen wir hin.

mal ne frage seit ihr in speyer auf der messe??


----------



## Allround-Angler (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, daß der 15.-17.04. als Termin steht? #h


----------



## Fassl (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hey fassl  darfst nicht fehlen,genuaso wenig wie günter und martl.
> 
> ach meine pappe ist fast fertig des heist ich werde dich mal überfallen , und wir gehn fischen




das kannst gerne machen ggg


----------



## Fassl (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> mal ne frage wer von euch hats den bissl mit grafiken drauf??
> 
> hätte vor ein gewässer bild + datum und schrifft zu machen wen wirs datum haben .





Hi Ronny

Schick einfach das Bild gebs dann nem Kumpel weiter der ist Grafiker der wird schon was Zaubern :m


----------



## Flacho (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

So Leute,

ich hab mich mal angemeldet. Ist ja fast ein Heimspiel für mich   
Schon komisch dass ich noch nie was von dem See gehört hab. Naja wir werden sehen. Bin schon wieder so heiss aufs Angeln! Muss gleich mal schauen was ich noch alles brauch


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

freut mich das du dabei bist 

ist ja nochn bissl zeit  ,
 muss auch noch einiges in speyer kaufen an baits um die 100kg, tiegernüsse u.s.w


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so der flyer ist in arbeit, und zwar macht ihn Markus3940 dank dir mal im voraus.


----------



## Flacho (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

So,

freu mich schon auf das Banner.

Weisst du mehr über den See? Ist der Grund schlammig oder steinig? Wie viel infos hast Du darüber?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht alle infos,werden aber noch folgen .


----------



## pfefferladen (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus,

kann ich bei dem Event noch mitmachen. ??
Steht der Termin schon fest.?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

pfefferladen@ steht alles auf der ersten seite alle infos


----------



## Flacho (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Alles kalr,

dann warte ich mal geduldig


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so der flyer ist jetzt da ,danke dir noch mal markus ist echt top geworden.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hallo carphunter,

ich würde gern bei eurem treffen Teilnehmen, wie siehts aus oder seit ihr schon voll?!

grüße anaconda


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so da wir das gewässer haben,das datum,die teihlnehmer, gehts an die planung.

wer könnte was mitbringen??

-z.b foto
- z.b viedeocam
-z.b Boot ,echo,
tischgarnitur wird warscheinlich nicht benötigt.

wer noch was weis wirft es  einfach mit ein.


was jeder dabe ihaben sollte wäre:

-kescher

-matte
-brolly(ist überall erlaubt), zelt, dome nur auf der wiese.


veleicht gibts bei den teilnehmern   ein paar, wo nicht alles an tackel haben

wie z.b
brolly
liege
rodpod


diese läute würde ich dann bitten, das mir zusagen (gerne auch per pn) das ich es besorgen kann,oder jemand fragen fragen kann ausm bord.



so wie wäre es  wen man samstag abends ein gulasch macht (habe ich am letzen treffen gemacht) oder ne pizza bestellt? oder sollen wir grillen?


ich werde ne kiste  bier springen lassen, zum lokeren kennen lernen freitags 

so jung  jetzt haut mal in die tasten,wen ihr verbesserungs vorschläge habt einfach rein damit.


ich und Markus3940 haben uns gedacht veleicht nen live ticker zu machen fürs bord, ist aber nur so ein gedanke von uns.














-


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so da wir das gewässer haben,das datum,die teihlnehmer, gehts an die planung.
> 
> wer könnte was mitbringen??
> 
> ...


 live ticker zu machen fürs bord...finde ich eine super sache:m#6

cam kann ich mitbringen, ist nichts besonderes um ein paar bilder zuschießen reicht sie aber vollkommen aus...es sei einer hat eine Hightech Cam.

freue mich schon, ein paar neue leute kennenlernen und schönes wochenende haben!

grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## pfefferladen (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Bin dabei |supergri


Besteht auch die Möglichkeit im Auto zu pennen. ???

d.h.  kann man an das Wasser ran fahren.??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

pfefferladen@ glaube nicht das man das darf, wen du kein zelt hast beckommste mein ersatzt teil 


also die Allgäu sind ja dieses mal ziemlich vertreten


----------



## pfefferladen (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ne Zelt hab ich alles.Danke dir.

Wäre einfacher gewesen.Ist kein Problem.


----------



## Flacho (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hi,

den Banner find ich gelungen!

Ich kann eine 2. Liege und ein Dome mit Winterskin mitbringen. Falls das noch jemand braucht.

Ausserdem hab ich ne DSLR. Ist zwar nur ne Nikon D40 macht aber gute bis sehr gute Bilder wenn man nicht auf Zoom angewiesen ist. Stativ und Fernbedienung für ein Gruppenbild sind auch vorhanden.

Gulasch hört sich super an! Da bin ich auf alle Fälle zu haben. Es macht wenig aufwand und schmeckt klasse im Freien.
Ich hätte einen DO den ich mitbringen kann. Wer sich nichts darunter Vorstellen kann schaut hier: http://www.orca-eshop.de/shop/artic...us-den-USA.html?shop_param=cid=8&aid=eS-7012&

Grillen wäre auch Top. Aber Pizza am Wasser? Da nehm ich mir lieber selber was mit


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Flacho@  also hütte ,grill,bank ist vorhanden gegrillt wir eigentlich immer,dachte eben nur für abwechslung also ein gemeinsames essen zum ausklang .

zwecks den bildern meine cam ist natürlich auch am start , das problem ist einfach das die bilder meistens verschollen bleiben.


mein tip1-3 läute haben ne cam und machen die bilder , ich beckomm sie per mail und kann sie dann allewens vorbei ist on stellen.


----------



## Markus3940 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Moing #h,

freut mich, wenn euch der Banner gefällt.
Wegen den Bildern, werde auf jeden fall mein Notebook mitnehmen, da können wir schon mal einen Großteil der Bilder kopieren und anschießend verteilen.
Wegen essen, bin ich auch für Gulasch oder Chili.
Wie habt ihr denn dort bisher gekocht? Denk dem Flacho sein Amiofen ist da ganz gut #6.


----------



## Fassl (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> .
> 
> zwecks den bildern meine cam ist natürlich auch am start , das problem ist einfach das die bilder meistens verschollen bleiben.
> 
> ...




Könnte meine Kamera auch mitbringen hätt ne canon eos 450d
und eventuell bis dahin ne Videokamera!

Fotos würde ich wenn ihr wollt auf nen Server laden und jeder kann sie sich downloaden ist einfacher alls einzeln per email verschicken 
:m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Markus3940@ zwecks kochen : algäcarp hatte immer nen gasgrill/gass kochwanne dabei.


also ich würde meinen internet stick mit bringen,somit könnte man einige bilder schon on stellen.

aber mit dem topf vom Flacho  könnte man das ganze übers feuer hängen.


zwecks cams: ich hab es immer so gemacht, die ganzen bilder hatte ich auf meinem rechner.

wen ich daheim war hab ich sie dan on gestellt ins bord,


@fassl damals gabs doch das problem mit dem runter laden vom server.



@ alle 
wer von euch hat den ein brolly und wer keins,schreibt einfach euren namen (so wie ich) damit wir nen kleinen überblick haben.

nicht an allen plätzen ist ein zelt erlaubt,wer ein brolly doppelt hat könnte seins ausleihen.

oder wir machens ganz einfach die wo kein brolly haben, fischen auf der wiesen seite und der rest neben dran.


carphunter2401

ich hab ein brolly und ein 2man dome


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hallo zusammen, 

erstmal an markus: Super Banner, besser kann mans nicht machen!!

carphunter2401:  also ich habe ein HOT SPOT SI 2 Man Bivvy, plus ein camping Gas-koffer den ich auch mitnehme, eventuell schnell mal was anbraten oder ein frühstück Ei drin machen ;-)

ein GummiBoot könnte ich auch mitbringen eventuell...


----------



## Red Twister (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

Also ich bringe meinen Borlly mit. S & S Carphunter seinen Dome.
Digi-Cam´s sind auch zwei dabei.
Falls noch jemand ein Rod Pod und Swinger braucht bringen wir es mit. Zur Not auch Karpfenruten und Freilaufrollen.
Also einfach vorher beischeid geben.

Und bei einem guten Gulasch bringt mich keiner mehr vom Topf weg!
Da läuft mir jetzt schon das Wasser im Munde zusammen.

Naja, sind ja nur noch ...... 63 Tage und der Rest von Heute!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hab  jetzt mal per mail gefragt, wie es ausschaut zwecks zelte(wieviel man auf die wiese beckommt) und ob man ne ausnahme machen kann für des we.
desweiteren hab ich bissl nach gewässer strucktur gefragt, ob der grill nen schwenkarm hat, und eventuel die hütte strom für den leptop.



veleicht hab ich ja bis zum april mein neues brolly  such für längere sitzungen noch ein 2mann .

dann kann  ich mein 1mann brolly jemanden geben


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Könnte folgendes mitbringen:
-Ruck-Zuck-"Zelt" (ist ohne Boden und könnte etwas kalt werden|supergri)
-Schlauchboot (ist ein ganz einfaches für Notfälle)
-Liege habe ich eine

Zum Kulinarischen:
Chili con carne schmeckt auch gut und geht einfach.

Haben wir Vegetarier unter uns?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

also wegen zelten, HOT SPOT SI 2 Man Bivvy kann man den boden genau so rausnehmen, wenn es probleme geben sollte wegen boden usw..


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Allround-Angler@  ruckzuck zelt ist auch ein zelt.

Anaconda1983 @

*

wir sprechen hier von nem wetterschutzt(es muss eine spinne erkenbarsein,also ein schirm)*

in den meisten gewässern in deutschland, wirds gedultet das zelt ist aber nicht erlaubt(widescampen).

denke mal die karpfen angler sind alles fleisch esser .

also boote dürften wir 3-4 haben, zuviel boote auf dem wasser ist meistens  schlecht.

ich zetzt an kleinen gewässern meine boje und setzt sie unter futter und werf die rute aus.


----------



## Flacho (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ich hab ein Brolly. Und ein Chub Cyfish 2. Beises natürlich ohne Boden. Da mit sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Wäre vielleicht interessant wer ein Boot hat. Dann kann man schauen das sich die vielleicht über den ganzen See verteilen. Nicht dass alle mit Boot auf einem Fleck sitzen und der Rest muss immer drum betteln  
Ich hab zum Beispiel keines. 
Oder sind vielleicht Boote am See vorhanden?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Die Idee vom Flacho ist gar nicht so schlecht, und so wie der ronny schon sagte..zuviel ist halt auch nciht gut... wäre nicht schlecht wenn du noch mehr über den See was erfahren könntest...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

wir haben immer am treffen 2-3 läute auf ein boot verteilt.

aber wie gesagt würde nur die bojen setzen futter drauf und gut ists,zuviel lärm auf so einem kleinem gewässer ist meistens nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

mal so ne frage in die runde ,wie wäre es mit nem bordy t-shirt.

 hinten ist ein nash karpfen +rig drauf vorne auf der brust in klein + bordy name

hier mal der link

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angler-T-Shirt-K...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item97577f7743


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> mal so ne frage in die runde ,wie wäre es mit nem bordy t-shirt.
> 
> hinten ist ein nash karpfen +rig drauf vorne auf der brust in klein + bordy name
> 
> ...



TOP#6 super idee...ich wäre dabei!!


----------



## allgäucarp (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hallo Leute,

Also ich kann mein Schlauchboot sicher mitbringen, vielleicht auch noch das Aluboot vom Verein. Echolot bring ich auch mit. 2-Flammenkocher und Gasgrill kann ich auch wieder mitbringen. Foto ist eh klar, Videokamera kann ich mitbringen. Zudem hätte ich noch 2 Funkgeräte.

Wer noch Blei braucht kann sich ja bei mir melden, ich kann bis zum Treffen noch gießen. Ich hab von 80 bis 300g, kann ja mal was mitbringen.

Müsste mal im Keller schauen was sonst noch nützliches rumliegt, melde mich wieder wenn ich was gefunden habe.

Bis bald am Wasser,
Günter


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> TOP#6 super idee...ich wäre dabei!!



Bin ich auch dabei.
Würde aber das Event draufschreiben und nicht den NickName.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

günther@ ähm zwecks bleien bräuchte wieder welche , waren echt top


denke wen wir 3-5 boote haben reicht das ewig, ich bring für euch 3 ein wässerle mit als danke schön.

pfefferladen@ markus hat das auch gemeint 

Würde aber das Event draufschreiben und nicht den NickName. 		

wäre ich auch dafür.


----------



## Markus3940 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Mal eine andere Frage: Wann gehts denn eigentlich zeitlich los |kopfkrat?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

dachte so das man sich so um 12 uhr trifft, die anfahrts beschreibung geht per mail oder pn an euch


----------



## nakman (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Konnte nicht entnehmen wo das standfinden soll !

Kann mir einer Auskunft geben ?

Wenn es in der Nähe wäre,wär ich sofort dabei.

Ist das so wie Marathon Angeln ?

Oder gehen alle z.b. nach 23 uhr nach hause ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

schau mal an die startseite,


----------



## nakman (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

das ist mir aber peinlich#q

Naja,
ist leider viel zu weit weg.


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Wäre ein feiner Zug wenn mir jemand ne Liege ausleihen könnte.

Bitte ein PN an mich wenn das möglich wäre.


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Wäre ein feiner Zug wenn mir jemand ne Liege ausleihen könnte.
> 
> Bitte ein PN an mich wenn das möglich wäre.




Hab schon eine.  #6


Danke  :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

das freut mich, bist nicht so der wo öffters drausen pennt?


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> das freut mich, bist nicht so der wo öffters drausen pennt?



Eigentlich nie.  

In meinem Alter steht man mehr auf ein warmes Bett mit was warmen drin. :q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

das ist ab und an am wasser dabei 
mein kumpel ist auch ein 40iger und jamert nach 3 tage fischen immer


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ich hab 3min zum Wasser.
Der einzige der dort auf Karpfen angelt bin ich auch noch.
Warum soll ich da übernachten. ???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

okay geb dir da recht 

ich liebe es sonnenaufgänge zu sehn /ab und an mal von vögeln morgens um 6 uhr geweckt zu werden 

selbst an meinem haus gewässer ist 5min weg, mache ich öffters mal 1-3 nächte  an nem we mal.


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich liebe es sonnenaufgänge zu sehn /ab und an mal von vögeln morgens um 6 uhr geweckt zu werden




Wer mag das nicht :q  das 6 Uhr natürlich.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

wen ich mal älter bin, werde ich auch etwas vernüftiger und schlafe mit meiner frau daheim :q


----------



## Red Twister (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

Also da muss ich mich mal mit einschalten!

Ich bin ja nun auch schon fast 41 Jahre alt!#q

Nur bin ich ständig für längere Zeit am Wasser. Wochenenden, eine Woche oder auch zwei Wochen am Stück sind die Regel bei mir!
Ich könnte gar nicht ohne diese längeren Ansitze!
Es gibt doch kein Platz auf der Welt wo man besser schlafen kann wie am Wasser!|schlaf:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Red Twister@  bis jetzt kanns ich mir auch nicht vorstellen |supergri, so lange ich laufen kann ,penn ich am wasser zum notfall mit nem sauerstoff zelt#6


geb dir recht ist ne sucht,wen ich mal zusammen rechne was ich am wasse bin komme ich denke ich auf 200tage


das schönste ist wen man nen guten kumpel hat, abends grillt bierchen trink und morgens aufwacht und nen schönen carp drillt.


----------



## Fassl (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hi Ronny 

Mich musst du leider streichen komm nicht auf das treffen


----------



## musti71 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hey,

ich wär auch sehr, sehr gerne dabei muss nur mal schauen ob ich das mit der anfahrt hinbekomme..komme nähmlich aus nürnberg der cem71 wäre auch dabei..also FALLS unsere eltern uns nicht fahren, könnte uns jemand aus der nähe von nürnberg mitnehmen?


----------



## werto (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hoi hoi

bin aus biberach also ich wäre auch gerne dabei ich muss nur noch einen fahrer finden (imo keinn auto) oder meinem bruder das fischen beibringen ^^


----------



## Markus3940 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Moing #h,

hier mal der T-Shirt Vordruck. Ich hoffe er gefällt Euch.
Ich würde folgende Farbkominationen vorschlagen:







T-Shirt:                 braun Aufdruck: weiss oder schwarz
T-Shirt: schwarz              Aufdruck: weiss
T-Shirt: dunkelgrün (olive) Aufdruck: weiss oder schwarz

Das Fadenkreuz wird immer rot.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

sieht super aus, also ich wäre aufjedenfall dabei und brauche es in größe L ;-) 

und in Farbe Braun...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

super entwurf markus , denke mal müssen wir hier nicht lange diskuditeren obs wir nehmen


----------



## Flacho (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Einmal in braun mit weisser Schrift bitte


----------



## Red Twister (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

@ Markus

Hey, hey, in dir stecken ja ungeahnte Fähigkeiten!
Respekt!
Sieht klasse aus dein Entwurf.
Ich wäre auch für braun oder dunkelgrün!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## G0PPAE (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Braun wäre Klasse 
brauch meines in M thx


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so wir sind voll  , wer sich jetzt anmeldet kommt auf ne warte liste(wen jamand abspringt schick ich dem jenigen ne pn

musti71@ schick mir mal ne pn  mit adresse u.s.w.

so kann ich schauen wer bei dir wohnt in der nähe (plz).

so jungs bin wieder einiger masen fit.


----------



## AK74 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

servus
wen ich ein platz kriege, bin ich dabei. (warteliste)
wen nicht, komme als besucher


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

abspringer wirds dieses mal auch geben , hoffe nur nicht so viele .

denke mal wir haben ne supper truppe , das was ich so bei pn schreiben austausche gefällt mir


----------



## atsm123 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

man eh von spreewald bis nach baden würtenberg is bischen weit


----------



## Markus3940 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Moing #h,

wegen den T-Shirts haben wir nun fest gelegt, dass wir uns auf schwarz und braun beschränken.
Die Schrift wird weiss.
Bestellung bitte an Carphunter2401 mit Farbwunsch und Größe.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> abspringer wirds dieses mal auch geben , hoffe nur nicht so viele .
> 
> denke mal wir haben ne supper truppe , das was ich so bei pn schreiben austausche gefällt mir




ja bin auch schon auf die Leute gespannt, aber scheint eine sehr nette gemeinschaft zu sein und wir werden viel spass gemeinsam haben... mich freut es das der Goppae dabei ist, hoffe wir bekommen auch ein plätzchen nebeneinander.#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Anaconda1983@ hehe da haben sich welche durchs bord kennen gelernt


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Anaconda1983@ hehe da haben sich welche durchs bord kennen gelernt




da gebe ich dir recht... und treffen wir uns zum ersten mal, bei dem treffen!#6

und find dich auch super nett und höre nur positives über dich, deswegen freue mich auf das treffen, nette leute und einfach zusammen angeln und unser liebsten hobby nach gehen!:q#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so muss es auch sein:m, liebe die gemeinsamen fischen  übers bord.

war durchs bord jetzt auch schon mal  privat fischen, was ich nie dachte(bissl schreiben gut ist es) aber so enstehn freundschaften

was hört man den so über mich |supergri, oder wer kennt mich persönlich |rolleyes.


so pns mit den infos sind alle drausen wer keine hat mail an mich:m


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so muss es auch sein:m, liebe die gemeinsamen fischen  übers bord.
> 
> war durchs bord jetzt auch schon mal  privat fischen, was ich nie dachte(bissl schreiben gut ist es) aber so enstehn freundschaften
> 
> ...




ja für sowas sind solche treffen gedacht,um leute kennenzulernen und zusammen am abend chillen und sich unterhalten.
Ronny wie gesagt nur positives und ich finde es super von dir,das du es in die hand genommen hast und alles organisierst!:m#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

ist jetzt mein 3 jahr  wer weis veleicht wirds irgenad wan mal grösser.

veleicht mit ner baitfirma als sponsor(bin da bissl faul mit mails ,anfragen schicken)

bis jetzt macht mir das treffen noch spass, denke das es 2012  wieder ist.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ist jetzt mein 3 jahr  wer weis veleicht wirds irgenad wan mal grösser.
> 
> veleicht mit ner baitfirma als sponsor(bin da bissl faul mit mails ,anfragen schicken)
> 
> bis jetzt macht mir das treffen noch spass, denke das es 2012  wieder ist.




jetzt hoffen wir einfach mal das es nicht soviel abspringen am schluss und wir bei 15 bleiben... ja wenn es alles super funktioniert kann man dann auch mal irgendwann mal auch was großes machen in der richtung!#6


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Mist, jetzt kann ich den Termin am 16. April doch nicht verschieben#q.
Also entweder:
Doch anderer Termin für das Treffen?

Oder alternativ:
Ich würde halt am Freitag abends schon gehen und am Samstag Nachmittag wiederkommen. Habe etwa 50 km, würde gehen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Also ich denk es wird schwer den Termin zu verschieben... da sich jeder schon drauf eingestellt hat, und ich habe mir auch den ganzen freitag shcon mal urlaub genommen... wenn du nur 50km hast, kannst ja dann mal weg und später dann eventuell am sa. nachmittag kommen...besser als gar nicht und absagen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Allround-Angler@ na super mh  was hast den an dem termin?? kannst das nicht verschieben??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hoffe jeder hat die pn von mir beckommen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so hab jetzt ein paar infos für euch über den see.

-er hat kaum kraut
-die wasser tiefe ist um die1,80-2,50m
-boden ist kiesig/sandig  vereinzelt schlamig.
-die fische  fängt man in wurfweite.


auf der wiesenseite darf man mit dem zelt fischen( können wir gut mit 15 mann drauf),

auf den restlichen plätzen darf man nur mir brolly(naturschutzt)

hab jetzt ein problem zwecks termin, der besitzer hat heute auf meine mail geantwortet. 
der erste termin geht nicht bei ihm würde der letzte gehn also 29.04-1.05   hoffe jetzt nicht das es am termin  hängen wird bei einigen.



ich werde ein test fischen an dem see machen, nen kleinen bericht hier rein stellen  mit fotos u.s.w


----------



## pfefferladen (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hoffe jeder hat die pn von mir beckommen



Hi,

ich hab nix bekommen.   #d


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

die pn war zwecks den t-shirts pfefferladen.  
hab die email grade erst vom besitzer beckomen,ich hau morgen ne pn raus an jeden zwecks dem neuen termin


----------



## werto (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hoi hoi

falls jemand abspringt ich würde auch gerne kommen bin aus biberach (30km von ulm) und könnte warschjeinlich auch kurzfristig.





Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so hab jetzt ein paar infos für euch über den see.
> 
> -er hat kaum kraut
> -die wasser tiefe ist um die1,80-2,50m
> ...



würde dir gerne helfen


----------



## Flacho (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Oje,

ich glaub nicht dass es bei mir an dem Termin klappt. Werde das  aber die nächsten Tage abklären. Also bitte noch nicht von der Liste nehmen.
:c


----------



## martl26 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hallo leute ich lebe auch noch! hab erst gestern von günter erfahren das wir wieder ein treffen machen! und das günter mich schon angemeldet hat, freu mich schon auf euch! (hoffentlich nicht wieder schneider wie am zielfinger)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

mich ärgerts auch aber man kann nix machen, urlaub um buchen ist ja kein hexen werk bei mir.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

schreibe heute noch die pns an alle, zwecks datum


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so pns sind alle drausen hoffe hab keinen vergessen


----------



## allgäucarp (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hallo miteinander,

mit dem Datum Anfang Mai haben Martin und Ich ein großes Problem. Da sind wir am Hopfensee. Ich bin heuer seit 20 Jahren ununterbrochen am 1.Mai am Hopfensee, das wollten wir da ein bisschen feiern. Darum müssen wir wohl leider absagen.

Ronny ich melde mich mal bei dir, wenn wir mal am Hopfensee an der Hütte sind und du vorbei kommen könntest.

Hab mich schon tierisch auf das Wochenende mit euch allen gefreut, geht jetzt halt nicht.

Sorry


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

deswegen hab ich den ersten termin gemacht, aber leider kann der see betreiber dort nicht (geschäftlich im ausland) email hab ich am donnerstag beckommen.

na klar komm ich wieder an hopfensee,war witzig das letzte mal mit euch


----------



## Anaconda1983 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hallo zusammen,

also ich wäre trotzdem dabei, auch an 29.04 -01.05

ist wirklich schade das es bei ein paar nicht geht und das team aus dem allgäu nicht vertreten ist...hätte gern mal den allgäucarp kennengelernt, bin ja selbst auch aus der ecke!

grüße


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

das wird noch, denke mal im herbst wirds wieder eins geben


----------



## Anaconda1983 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> das wird noch, denke mal im herbst wirds wieder eins geben




ahh ok super, aber nicht das du jetzt dieses hier absagst...;+


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

ne haben im jahr immer 2 gehabt  frühjahr/herbst


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Gibt es sowas auch in Österreich?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

wen du es organisierts ja


----------



## G0PPAE (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Schade hab mich schon drauf gefreut kann aber leider an dem neuen Datum nicht kommen da ich für den 30.4 Konzertkarten habe :c

wünsche euch auf alle fälle viele dicke Fische


----------



## Flacho (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin doch mit von der Partie. Freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so 10 läute sind sicher dabei, der weiteste zwecks anreise kommt aus der schweiz .

mich ärgerts auch das es nicht der erste termin ist, aber jetzt alles umwerfen(neues gewässer suchen u.s.w geht auf die schnelle nicht.


leider kommen die gewässer vorschläge meistens nur von mir, und weiters wie ulm kenn ich keine seen.

beim nächsten treffen ,würde ich mir  wünschen das ich einige gewässer tips beckomme


----------



## Red Twister (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

Mit den Gewässern ist das halt so eine Sache!
Ich kenne schon gute Gewässer, allerdings muss man dann schauen in wie fern die Leute bereit sind zu fahren.
Die Gewässer die für ein Treffen in Frage kommen würden liegen alle im Raum Leipzig. (Altenburger Land)

Bei uns wären es 200 km, aber die fahren wir ja öfters mal da hin.
Müsste man halt schauen wer da mitmachen würde.

Für so ein Treffen müssen ja auch immer die Gegebenheiten vor Ort passen.
Also ausreichend Platz ohne, dass man auf 2 - 3 Km verteilt ist.
Und natürlich wäre es vielleicht vom Vorteil, wenn das ganze dann wegen der Anfahrt mehr wie zwei Nächte wäre.
Die Wochenkarten kosten dort 30 € was also nicht das Problem sein sollte.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Markus3940 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Moing,

@ Red Twister: Wie sieht es dort denn mit WC usw. aus?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

da geb ich dir recht, man kann auch ein kleines treffen machen.

fahrgemeinschaften,hänger u.s.w das ist alles kein problem.

wer jemanden kennen lernen will, was neues sehn will dem sind die km egal .


beispiel mein kumpel wohnt in der schweiz , fährt ca 3-3,5 stunden  wir fischen fr-so und dan gehts wieder heim.


klar sind das spritkosten u.s.w aber nur so funkzuniert es,wen ich meine pappe habe werde ich ihn auch besuchen.

war letzes jahr am hopfensee für 1,5 tage nur um die jungs wieder zu sehn. 
normal würde ich sowas nicht machen,aber die jungs sind super drauf kommen supper klar und da nehme ich gern sowas in kauf.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Markus3940@ beim fischen brauch ich kein wc


----------



## Markus3940 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Da hast du erst mal recht, dachte nur, es soll so eine Art Standart sein. 
Ausserdem sind wir da ja immer richtig männlich|muahah:


----------



## Red Twister (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

@ Markus
Du kommst ´eh nicht daran vorbei, dass wir dich da mit hinschleifen!
Ein See ist dabei, wo alle Wünsche in Hinsicht Klo befriedigt werden.
Der wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen.
Dort ist oben beim Parkplatz ein großes Toilettenhaus (sehr gepflegt)
und auch ein Restaurant (Bistro), da kann man mal schnell was essen und trinken. Und wenn man dem Besitzer sagt, man hätte morgens gerne eine Thermoskanne mit Kaffee, dann hat man die Morgens.
Auch die Angelplätze sind sehr sauber, da überall Mülltonnen stehen.

Ach ja, was dann auch nicht ganz unwesentlich ist....... dort gibt es sogar Fische! 
Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man halt dort kein Boot verwenden darf.
Aber mit Futterboot geht es ja auch!

@ Carphunter2401

Mit dir wären wir dann schon mal zu viert.
Da wir dort natürlich auch noch so einige Carphunter kennen, würden schon ein paar Leute zusammen kommen.
Die sind zwar nicht im Board, aber das ist ja Nebensache.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Markus3940 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Red Twister schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> @ Markus
> Du kommst ´eh nicht daran vorbei, dass wir dich da mit hinschleifen!
> ...



Ich fahr schon mal den Wagen vor |jump:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

zwecks dem see, ob man boot benutzen darf oder nicht ist neben sache.


wen jetzt2-4 läute in nem umkreis von 50-100km wohnen.

 fährt man zu ihm hat er jetzt nen kombi+anhängerkuplung oder ich, leih ich nen grossen hänger aus.

somit ist das auto leer 4 läute haben platzt,das tackel ist im hänger .

leihgebühr+benzin durch4


fische im jahr zu 90% ohne boot ,und komme gut klar damit.

wie gesagt an mir liegt es nicht,bin immer dabei und wens warm ist ist mein mädel ab und zu dabei.

muss dan camping dusche,federball spiele mit nehmen aber das macht man gern


----------



## Red Twister (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

@ Markus

Wie vorfahren;+
Ich dachte bist schon unterwegs:q


@ Carphunter2401

Naja, deine bessere Hälfte kannst dann Tagsüber an den Strand schicken, jagen, schuppsen, schieben oder was auch immer!
So mache ich es immer, wenn meine Frau und die Kleine mal mitkommen.:vik:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Red Twister@ meine will immer einkaufen 

da unsere seen eingezäunt sind, geht das mit dem tackel stehn lassen und dem einkaufen .:-(

das gute ist daneben ist ein tackelladen deswegen will sie dan doch nicht so offt :_)


im grunde ist schön wen die frau/freundin sieht was man macht, die vorurteile gegen übern karpfen anglern waren/sind immer noch da.

aber seit sie sieht wie wo was ist sie voll begeistert,ach sie hat sogar nen karpfen gehoben  und macht dabei ne gute figur.


----------



## Red Twister (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

@ Carphunter2401

Als wir das letzte mal dort waren habe ich meine Frau und die Kleine für zwei Tage und Nächte in den Freizeitpark abgeschoben. (80 km entfernt)
Die hatten ihren Spaß und ich meine Ruhe#6

Da in der Nähe ist auch gleich die Angel Domäne.
Also ist auch für die
ANGELGERÄTEUNDZUBEHÖRKAUFSUCHTDERSCHONALLESHABENDENANGLER 
gesorgt.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Markus3940 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Red Twister schrieb:


> ANGELGERÄTEUNDZUBEHÖRKAUFSUCHTDERSCHONALLESHABENDENANGLER



Weltklasse |good:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

das ist nicht gut fürs konto :-( neige dazu extreme viel furs fischen zu kaufen


----------



## Red Twister (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

@ Carphunter2401

Naja, da bist nicht alleine!
Auf der letzten Hausmesse von Fisherman´s Partner wurden wir gegen Feierabend doch gebeten nun endlich an die Kasse zu gehen! 
Wegen Feierabend!
Wir waren doch nur 4 Stunden oder so da drinnen!
OK, schuld war natürlich Markus!
Den musste man schon fast mit dem Schweißbrenner aus der Karpfenabteilung rausschneiden!
Alles Suchtis Tz .... tz ....tz

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Haider5000 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hallo Red Twister,

mich würde gern mal Wissen welchen See Du im Altenburger Land meinst kommen nämlich ganz aus der Nähe.
Vieleicht kann man ja mal zusammen losziehen?


----------



## Red Twister (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

@ Carphunter2401

Meine Frau geht eher so an die Sache ran: iiiiiiiiihhhhhh nen Fisch und ooohhh der Arme das tut ihm doch weh!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hehe das kenn ich zu gut mit dem weg reisen


----------



## Markus3940 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Moing #h,

hier neues von der Textilfront.
Was meint ihr? 

T-Shirt mit rotem Fadenkreuz 26€
T-Shirt mit weisem Fadenkreuz 20€


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

also mir ists egal  hab noch kein so ein teil .

so bis jetzt sinds nur 3 abspringer ,   bin mal gespannt bis wan sich der rets meldet


----------



## Red Twister (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus

Farbe ist egal!

Oder wie wäre es denn mit rosa .... http://img263.*ih.us/img263/7462/gayx.gif

 Ne, dann doch lieber Rot oder Weiß!

Und was macht die Eisfront bei euch?
Drehe noch durch!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## S & S Carphunter (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hallo!

Also ich wäre ja für rot!
Aber im grunde genommen ist es mir egal.
Hauptsache der Winter ist bald vorbei.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Flacho (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hi,

rot wär mir fast zu heftig. Ausserdem find ich das schon heftig nur für das rote Fadenkreuz 6€ mehr. Bin also für weiß. Werde mich aber der Mehrheit beugen.  
Oder ist es egal welche Farbe man will? Können beide Varianten unabhängig voneinander bestellt werden?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

mir wäre es auch egal, so ein teil kauft man ja nicht jeden tag .


ich beuge mich der mehrheit


----------



## Markus3940 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Moing #h,

ich denke nur, das sich das Fadenkreuz dann nicht ordentlich ab hebt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

wäre eigentlich schade, wer von euch ist den in speyer auf der messe?


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ich würde ja ein helles grün nehmen so wie unser Team T-Shirt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

auch schönes teil , so sind fast komplet  zwecks treffen  hab irgend wie das gefühl das fast keiner die shirts will.


----------



## Red Twister (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

Wäre ja schade, denn sowas hat man ja nicht alle Tage!
Da ich gerne solche Erinnerungen sammel hoffe ich natürlich, dass wir welche machen.

@ Carphunter2401

Drücke dir die Daumen fürs Wochenende!
Wir werden leider noch immer vom Eis beherscht.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

wens weniger sind ists egal,also bis jetzt sinds mit mir glaube ich 4-6 läute ohne euch.

Red Twister@ eit ihr auf irgend welchen messen dieses jahr noch?


----------



## Red Twister (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

@ Carphunter2401

Wir sind meist nur auf Hausmessen von Fisherman´s Partner.
Wenn wir nicht grade am Wasser sind, dann fahren wir noch nach Leipzig auf die Anglermesse.
Das sind ca 6000 - 7000 qm auf zwei Hallen und noch Außengelände.
Da nimmt mich meine Frau dann ganz gerne an die recht kurze Leine, sonst ist das Geld für den Urlaub weg.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

achso sonst hätte man sich treffen können , bin meistens nur in speyer auf der messe.


----------



## Red Twister (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Wo ich noch in Würzburg gelebt habe, war ich natürlich da!
Nun ist es mir immer ein wenig weit.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Markus3940 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wer von euch ist den in speyer auf der messe?


 

Wäre ich sehr gerne, aber fast 400km ist für ne Messe einfach zu weit.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so noch ein platzt haben wir frei,wegen mir könnten wir schon am wasser sein


----------



## Flacho (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so noch ein platzt haben wir frei,wegen mir könnten wir schon am wasser sein




Prima,

wann soll ich da sein


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

mh geh nacher ne nacht raus


----------



## Red Twister (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

@ Carphunter2401

mmhhh ..... gehe später Eisschollen stapeln!

Mehr ist bei uns nicht möglich!

Dann lass mal krachen und ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.



Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

also bei uns  sind die seen eisfrei seit 2 wochen , werds in den karpfenfängen posten


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so bin wie hier  leider ist das noch nicht mein jahr :-(

2 gute fische verloren,pipser sind vereckt, u.s.w und das alles an einem we.



so hab grad an ein paar  leute ne pn geschrieben, zwecks den    [FONT=&quot]t-shirt 
[/FONT]


----------



## Red Twister (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

@ Carphunter2401

Na, dann hat sich dein Ansitz ja gelohnt! 
Hast deine Pieper vor Wut in den See geschmissen? 

Aber tröste dich es kann nur besser werden außer ......
die Ruten und Rollen verrecken noch, das Rod Pod bricht in der Mitte auseinander usw. usw. usw.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

du machst mir hoffnung , hab alles doppelt  

bei 3 sitzungen 5 fische verlieren  ist hart, voralem in dieser jahres zeit


----------



## Red Twister (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Das wird schon besser werden!
So eine Phase hat wohl jeder mal!
Es war ja auch Winter und da kann mal schon mal aus der Übung kommen!

Bin ja mal gespannt was mir alles passiert beim ersten Ansitz!?

Heute hatten wir endlich mal 6 Grad plus und ich hoffe, dass es nun so bleibt und das Eis endlich schimlzt!



Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

wir haben seit 2 wochen eisfrei , hoffe das ich endlich mal einen übern kescher ziehn kann .

am we gehts wieder ne nacht raus .


@ alle wer hat den ein boot von euch?


----------



## Flacho (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Also ich nehme ein T-Shirt auch mit rotem Kreis.

Am Sonntag war ich auch für ein paar Stunden am See. Es war ein ca 15m breiter Streifen an der Nordseite aufgetaut. Hab etwas Dosenmais, Haferflocken, Semmelbrösel, Vanille und Milch zu einer dicken Paste gerührt und etwas gefüttert. Leider gabs keinen Biss. Nicht auf Grund und nicht an der Pose  

edit sagt:
Ich hab kein Boot


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

mir fehlen noch ein paar pns zwecks T-Shirt.

kommt mal in die gänge , sind nur noch fast 8 wochen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so war jetzt ne nacht drausen und konnte 2 schuppis auf die matte legen 

so wie es ausschaut will keiner mehr  t-shirt, die pn an markus werde ich am donnerstag abschiken bis dahin geb ich euch noch zeit


----------



## AK74 (7. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus Ronny
petri zu den schuppis.
bring zum treffen ein paar penny boilies, will auch mal kosten.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

bis dahin sind sie weg  hab vleicht noch 10kg.

mit den murmeln kann man nix falsch machen, dachte werden so billig teile sein aber sie fangen fisch .

kann sie nur empfehlen,nur sollte man sie wen man sie beckommt 2-4 tage trocknen lassen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so mach mal ne kleine liste wer alles mit bringen würde. 

einfach hier in therad schreiben, und ich füge es ein

*carphunter2401 bringt  mit :*
-10-15kg grill kohle
-nen kasten bier fürs kennen lernen , 
-schlauchboot,
-zelt fals jemand keines hat

*Flacho* bringt mit:

- ein extra Bivvy, mit Winterskin wenn gewünscht  
- 10kg Grillkohle
- einen 12" Dutch Oven
- eine extra Liege (ist aber schon reserviert für pfefferladen)

Fleisch kann ich in guter Qualität in der Metro kaufen. Wenn also interesse besteht kann ich uns da eindecken. Zumindest für den Grillabend. Da kann man für 10 euro fast 3kg Schweinenacken kaufen. Nur noch in Scheiben schneiden, würzen und ab auf den Grill. Auch Rindfleisch ist gut und günstig.

*Allround-Angler:*
-2 Kästen Wasser
-Küchenrollen 
-Schlauchboot (Billigboot ausm Supermarkt als Notnagel)
-Strandmuschel (eher als Regenschutz als ein Ersatz für ein Zelt)
-Luftmatratze (als Ersatz für Liege)


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

*Allround-Angler:*
-2 Kästen Wasser
-Küchenrollen 
-Schlauchboot (Billigboot ausm Supermarkt als Notnagel)
-Strandmuschel (eher als Regenschutz als ein Ersatz für ein Zelt)
-Luftmatratze (als Ersatz für Liege)


----------



## Flacho (8. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

*Flacho* bringt mit:

- ein extra Bivvy, mit Winterskin wenn gewünscht  
- 10kg Grillkohle
- einen 12" Dutch Oven
- eine extra Liege (ist aber schon reserviert für pfefferladen)

Fleisch kann ich in guter Qualität in der Metro kaufen. Wenn also interesse besteht kann ich uns da eindecken. Zumindest für den Grillabend. Da kann man für 10 euro fast 3kg Schweinenacken kaufen. Nur noch in Scheiben schneiden, würzen und ab auf den Grill. Auch Rindfleisch ist gut und günstig.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so wurde schon notiert


----------



## pfefferladen (8. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Brauchen wir ein Stromaggregat.???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

denke mal eher nicht macht zuviel lärm :-9


----------



## Red Twister (9. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

Wäre mal ganz gut zu wissen, ob jemand noch was bestimmtes braucht!

So könnte man dann eine genaue Einteilung machen, was mitzubringen ist.
Bringt ja nichts, wenn mehr Liegen und Zelte da sind wie benötigt!

Ich werde es mit Markus3940 und S & S Carphunter mal durchsprechen, was wir alles mitbringen.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hey stefan  ,die liste ist ja nur mal ein kleiner überblick.

sollten sich halt die melden wo nicht alles haben, damit man gezielt sachen mit bringen kann gerne auch per pn bei mir(muss ja nicht jeder wissen das einer nicht alles hat)


so war bis voher im geschäft, dan kamm der alt chef und sagte  hast urlaub bis freitag warscheilich 


also werde am wasser sein hoffe das was geht,melde mich sonntag abend wieder


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wäre eigentlich schade, wer von euch ist den in speyer auf der messe?



Mal vorbeischauen würde ich.
Extra hinfahren zum Gucken lohnt eher nicht.
Könnten wir zusammen fahren, bzw. wieviele würden mitkommen?
Könnten uns ja an der A6 treffen. Ich glaube Ausfahrt Öhringen gibt es Parkmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

also bei mir wirds wen dan nur kurtz fristig was,mein bruder hat jugentreff und ich bin aufsicht :-(


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so der betreiber kommt nächste woche zurück von den u.s.a,dan sende ich euch die weg beschreibungen.

als kleine infos vorab es werden forrellen besetzt,also spine nicht vergessen .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so gemeldet sind folgende personen,werd am we wens mir reicht die namen,adressen u.s.w abgeben.

*ak74
omg
carphunter2401* *[FONT=&quot],[/FONT][FONT=&quot]dieter kumpel von mir[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Allround-Angler[/FONT]
Anaconda1983
pfefferladen

nemo
**Red Twister
**S & S Carphunter
Markus3940
drong
flacho

wen jemand fehlst bescheid geben bitte


hoffe das alle kommen, die  t-shirt sind im auftrag.

die anfahrt gibts am we wens mir reicht zeitlich.
*


----------



## pfefferladen (31. März 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Also von mir aus kanns morgen schon losgehen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

von mir aus auch freu mich scho risig drauf , wen wir im herbst eins machen darf gern ein anderer ein gewässer vorschlag machen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so hab euch jetzt die anfahrt per pn rausgehauen,wen jemand fehlet pn an mich.

zwecks uhrzeit, ich denke wens klappt bin ich donnerstags nachts dort.

wen alle so um 14 uhr kommen,denke ich wäre es gut.


so jungts jetzt haut mal in die tasten ist keiner heiß hier


----------



## Flacho (9. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ist ja geil, der see ist nur gute 20 Minuten von mir entfernt. Gut Freitag mittag dauert es durch DLg schon ne knappe virtel Stunde  ^^

Wie schauts denn eigentlich mit Holz fürs Lagerfeuer aus? Holzkohle ist ja denk ich genug vorhanden.


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Bringe eine Kiste Holz mit, wieviel brauchen wir? Gehe mal davon aus, dass wir nicht die ganze Nacht hindurch feiern, ähm feuern...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

wens mit donnerstag klapt, könnte man ja feuer machengrillen bissl was trinken   gefischt wird aber erst freitags.


denke mal am holz wirds nicht scheitern , ich bring den 10kg sack kohle mit


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so also wer will kann schon donnerstags kommen,wer auch donnerstags fischen will zahlt 10€.

ich werd erst freitags anfangen mit fischen,werd donnerstags schön gemütlich mit denen wo kommen einen trinken .


ich schik meine handy nummer auch fals sich einer verfährt u.s.w


----------



## Flacho (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ich freu mich schon richtig!

Komm am Donnerstag vielleicht auf nen Sprung vorbei. Habs ja nicht weit. Fischen werd ich auf alle Fälle erst am Freitag. 
Muss ja vormittags noch arbeiten


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

ich mach einfach urlaub freitags ,bin mal gespannt wer alles donnerstags kommt.
 die harten sachen bleiben aber daheim jungs , trinke nur bier(becks lemon).


ach noch was waller sind bei fang, hab ich grad erfahren


----------



## pfefferladen (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich mach einfach urlaub freitags ,bin mal gespannt wer alles donnerstags kommt.
> die harten sachen bleiben aber daheim jungs , trinke nur bier(becks lemon).
> 
> 
> ach noch was waller sind bei fang, hab ich grad erfahren



Wie groß sind die Wallis ?


----------



## Flacho (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hmm,

dann sollte ich vielleicht doch die 3,5 lb Ruten nehmen  

Ich trink garkeinen Alkohol. Aber kann auch so lustig sein


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

bis nen 1,60m  glaube ich.

regen bogen forellen darf man mit nehmen wen man will.

also 2 boote haben wir, mit partickel sehr sparsam sein(sehr viele brassen).

ak74  bringst du dein boot mit??


----------



## pfefferladen (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> bis nen 1,60m  glaube ich.



Lohnt es sich die gezielt zu beangeln. ?


----------



## AK74 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

boot ist immer am mann:q
grillfleisch bringt jeder selbst, oder?
rodpod notwendig, oder reichen banksticks?
werde vielleicht schon am donnersag anfangen,wo bekommt man erlaubnisschein?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

essen /getränke jeder selber, wer donnerstag kommt  beckommt ein bier (zahl nen kasten bier).

ak@ freut mich das wir  mal zusammen fischen(komm wieder gerne zu dir an see)

ich nehm beides mit pod, sticks.  du hast stege, und normalen untergrund.


pfefferladen@ also  so wie ichs mit beckommen habe fängst sie oft auf boilies/pellets.


----------



## pfefferladen (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> pfefferladen@ also  so wie ichs mit beckommen habe fängst sie oft auf boilies/pellets.



Ja dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen was da so alles kommt :vik:


----------



## pfefferladen (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ich werd am Freitag Mittag so um 14:00 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

ich werde meine wunder kugeln ala penny mit bringen ,da sie einige ja sehn wollen


----------



## AK74 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

*(zahl nen kasten bier).(becks lemon).*
Pfui deifel|evil:
bringe was gescheites mit:q


----------



## pfefferladen (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ich werd ne Tagessuppe spendieren.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

ich lass mir was einfallen ,wie wäre es mit becks,grübinger??.

ich muss nur dran denken das ich nur ein polo habe,b.z.w mein mädel fährt mich hoch,heim fahr ich dan mit nem kumpel warscheinlich


----------



## AK74 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hab mir zur probe auch pennys bestellt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so hier können wir über alles reden ohne das wir hier alles voll spämen 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/gro...=323&discussionid=&gmid=104256#gmessage104256


----------



## pfefferladen (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so hier können wir über alles reden ohne das wir hier alles voll spämen
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/gro...=323&discussionid=&gmid=104256#gmessage104256



geht net,da muss man eingeladen werden !!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

wen ich wüste wie das geht,könnte ich alle ne einladung schicken


----------



## pfefferladen (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Funktioniert


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so alle haben ne einladung beckommen, hoffe ich fals nicht einfach pn schicken


----------



## werto (13. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich werde meine wunder kugeln ala penny mit bringen ,da sie einige ja sehn wollen





hab die pennys auch bringe mal alle mit die ich noch habe, da kann man auch n bischen aufteilen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

werto@ wollten nur ein paar sehn/richen u.s.w  nehm mal 5kg pennys mit und 5kg sb baits


----------



## carp12 (14. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Ola Carphunter 2401
Hast du meine PN bekommen?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

jep hab ich  muss ich wen ich zeit hab mal 50kg hollen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so jungs nimmer lange und wir sizten alle am pool 

ich jag nach ostern  meine handy numer an alle per mail raus.

ach noch was den link wo ich geschikt habe von denen seen (ist der in der mitte)


----------



## Markus3940 (20. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Moing Leute,

so, die T-shirts sind da.
Leider kommt die Farbe auf dem Bild nicht ganz so gut (Handybild)


----------



## pfefferladen (20. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Sieht gut aus. :m

Dann kann es ja endlich losgehen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

für mich gehts jetzt erstmal  an hopfensee 5 tage , und dan kommt das treffen freu mich scho richtig  auf alle.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so meine handy nummer hab ich hier rein geschrieben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=1120&pp=10&page=4.

wer noch keine einladung beckommen hat ne pn


----------



## pfefferladen (25. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

So der Countdown läuft...:vik:


Hoffen wir daß das Wetter so bleibt wie über Ostern.


----------



## atsm123 (25. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

will auch mit warum macht niemand sowas im Osten :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

das gabs mal oder gibts das noch kp


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

meine nüsse kochen grad schön  vor sich hin,denke bis freitag sind sie schön schleimig


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

ach noch was ein dixi wc wird extra aufgebaut.


----------



## pfefferladen (26. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> meine nüsse kochen grad schön  vor sich hin,denke bis freitag sind sie schön schleimig




He he, ich hab gerade den Mais aufgesetzt.....und sonstige Leckereien.


----------



## pfefferladen (26. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ach noch was ein dixi wc wird extra aufgebaut.



Ja lecker Örtchen  :q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

mais ist alle hab den rest an ostern verballert, werd eben nur tiegernüsse füttern


----------



## DerSimon (27. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> meine nüsse kochen grad schön  vor sich hin,denke bis freitag sind sie schön schleimig



Das ist wohl auch ein Verdachtsfall für den Ferkelfahnder |bigeyes


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so jungs morgen abend sind wir am wasser und trinken ein kühles bier


----------



## rivercarp (27. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Wünsch euch viel Spass und ein paar Dicke!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

so werde jetzt off gehn, ich werde denke ich morgen so um19-20 uhr am see sein.

meine handy nummer hab ich ja gepostet in den intressengemeinschaft


----------



## AK74 (27. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

servus 
kühles bier,dass will ich auch.
wie fährst du, über günzburg oder.


----------



## pfefferladen (28. April 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Showtime :vik:


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hallo zusammen,


wollte hier nochmals mich beim Ronny bedanken, für das Organisieren diesen tollen Treffens!!

Super nette Karpfenangler habe ich kennengelernt, die ich bestimmt mal wieder sehen werde!
Sehr schönes gewässer!
Das Wetter war ok, hat leider am letzten Abend noch geregnet...aber das hat gebraucht, nach den letzten 2 heißen tagen!
Flop war für mich persönlich leider ganz klar das Ergebniss der Gefangenen fische, wir waren 18 Angler und es hatte nur einer einen 16,5kg Schuppi rausgeholt (juniorchef)
sonst nur ein paar Piepser und mehr nicht...
Sehr nett war auch der Grillabend, man konnte sich mit vielen Boardies unterhalten und ein paar Bierchen trinken ;-)

ich und mein Bruder (und natürlich das kleine maskottchen Mops) würden gerne wieder dabei sein, wenn einer es Organisiert!

wünsche euch allen noch ein dickes Petri Heil und hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder am See!

grüße anatol


----------



## pfefferladen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus,


so ich bin auch wieder gut Zuhause angekommen.

Auch von meiner Seite Lob an den Ronny.  #6#6

Hab sowas zum ersten mal mitgemacht und muss sagen es war super. :vik:

Die Ausbeute war sehr bescheiden.Jedoch hab ich super Leute kennengelernt und es hat mir einen riesen Spaß gemacht.

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## pfefferladen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hier noch Pics.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Hier noch Pics.




hm.... lecker!!!#6 hättest gestern den burger gleich bei mir liegen lassen können.:q


----------



## werto (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

hoi hoi

war ein super treffen,

das die fische nicht beißen wollten haben die leute wettgemacht und ich konnte noch n zander überlisten von dem her wars super


vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

danke jungs  ,ich hab auch mal wieder neue läute kennen gelernt und muss sagen war echt ne super truppe.

bilder und nen bericht werden ich und markus demnächst hier veröfentlichen.

zwecks den fängen da kann man nix machen,komischer weise liefen aber die kleinerern karpfen u.s.w alle auf mais.

ich fands ein fast gelungenes treffen(einfach zu wenige karpfen)aber da kann man nix machen ne fang garantie gibts nirgens.


----------



## Red Twister (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

Natürlich auch von mir ein dickes Danke an Ronny!
Hast die Sache super organisiert!

Die Leute haben alle gepasst und es sind sogar mehr gekommen wie geplant.
Das hat man selten bei solchen Treffen.

Über die nicht gefangenen Karpfen rege ich mich nicht auf, denn für mich (uns) war es wichtig neue Kontakte zu knüpfen.

Denke mal, dass wir uns im laufe der Zeit doch mal wiedersehen und gemeinsam einige Gewässer unsicher machen.

Bis dahin allen ein dickes Petri für die Saison.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

das denke ich auch stefan, war echt super mit euch .

hab ja alles hin beckommen, extra noch für flacho, und werto noch nen platzt frei gemacht .

also mit der sense sah es zimlich witzig bei mir aus, als flacho dann kam sah das schon profi mässig aus.


könnt ihr mir die bilder alle auf meine mail adresse schicken??

ronnywalter@hotmail.de

so hier mal ein paar kleine eindrücke, hoffe das wir den bericht bis in 1-2 wochen fertig haben.

markus wird den bericht schreiben und ich werde bilder einfügen zum thema.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Das ist wohl auch ein Verdachtsfall für den Ferkelfahnder |bigeyes


...und nur weil der im Urlaub war, ist es etwas spät, dass ich hier zuschlage:m

Aber besser spät als gar nicht :vik::vik::vik:



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> meine nüsse kochen grad schön  vor sich hin,denke bis freitag sind sie schön schleimig


----------



## Red Twister (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Servus!

Na ja, schleimig waren seine Nüsse ja nicht!

Da hätte es wohl etwas mehr Vorarbeit gebraucht!|supergri


Gruß Stefan


----------



## DerSimon (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: carphuntertreffen 2011*

Hatte mir schon Sorgen um den Ferkelfahnder gemacht


----------

